# Any ants thinking about plowing all the Uber profits into buying an ice cream truck to hustle that?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

It looks like a lot of such trucks will be on the market.








Melting Profits Threaten the Ice Cream Man


Inflation and its rising fuel prices have pushed some ice cream truck owners to the brink.




www.nytimes.com






> In 2018, Mr. Cabal thought business in the Flushing Meadows Corona Park would be good enough to support his own truck, so he sold his house in New Jersey for $380,000, moved to Hicksville, N.Y., and bought a Mister Softee franchise. He won a contract with the city to operate in the park.





> In Lower Manhattan, Ramon Pacheco is struggling with his recent decision to raise his prices by 50 cents to account for some of his increased daily expenses, like $80 in gasoline ($15 before the pandemic) and $40 in diesel, ($18 earlier). He now pays about $41 for the three gallons of vanilla ice cream that used to cost him $27.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (7 mo ago)

Hell no!

I'd eat all the profits. 🍦🍧🍨


----------

